# Best pellet smoker at a fair price



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm looking to get my first pellet smoker for Father's day this year and want to know what yalls thoughts are on which companies to stay away from or which yall like. Want to try and keep the cost around $500-$700 if possible. Give me yalls thoughts guys. Thx


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm kinda leaning towards the PitBoss 1200


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the pit boss 820. Love it. I know more people with pit bosses than any other brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been using a RecTec for 4 or 5 years now and love it. Draw back to it is that it is not sold locally you have to order it from manufacturer. I like to see things and compare before buying but read a lot on this unit and made purchase. They have great customer service.

I have read and heard a lot of good things on the Pit Boss as well but have no experience with them. Buddy of mine has a Traeger and I am not a fan of it. Materials are much thinner and he has had nothing but problems with it.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

I have had a Green Mountain Grill for almost 2 years now. I like it but I have nothing else to compare it to really. The GMG is my first and only pellet grill i have owned. I have had no problems with it so far.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I currently use a Mak 2 Star and love it. It is a little bit above an entry model. Prior to the Mak, I had a Camp Chef DLX. The Camp Chef did everything, and did it well. I liked the Camp Chef so much I got rid of my stick burner. The only reason I upgraded to the Mak was a larger cooking capacity. The Camp Chef was in service for 6 years with no issues and now resides at my sons house - still producing great Q. The reason I bought the Camp Chef initially was affordability - I was hesitant to invest in pellet smoker and did not want to sink a bunch of cash in something that I didn't like. I'll never go back to a stick burner.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

been researching them for quite some time. Rec-Tec is what I will order, the 700
had two buddies buy them and absolutely love them

Had one of the absolute briskets I have ever had off of one.. and I have ate at some of the best in the state


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the Pit Boss Austin XL 1000 that has the two temp. probes which is great for chickens and other thick meats that you want to monitor the internal temp. Use it every Saturday at the lake, it is very pellet friendly, temps hold true on the digital and manual therm. 
For the price($500 Wal. Mart) you cannot beat this unit. Suggest you clean the ashes out about every third time.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2672875


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

Pit Boss 820 PRO


----------



## penguin (Mar 24, 2012)

Camp chef zg is less than $500. Large cooking area. Has a sear feature. Large pellet capacity.. Holds heat well. Best feature is the ash clean out system. Pull a lever and the ash falls into a cup. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Sugars Pop said:


> I have the Pit Boss Austin XL 1000 that has the two temp. probes which is great for chickens and other thick meats that you want to monitor the internal temp. Use it every Saturday at the lake, it is very pellet friendly, temps hold true on the digital and manual therm.
> For the price($500 Wal. Mart) you cannot beat this unit. Suggest you clean the ashes out about every third time.


In originally wanted this model but it would never go on sale and when Black Friday came I grabbed that 820 for $300. Glad to hear that Austinxl is holding up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a pit boss copperhead 5, got it on clearance at Walmart for $109. After grilling season passes they usually put them on clearance to make room for Halloween/Christmas. The Austinâ€™s were going for $124. 

Rec Tec is probably the nicest and best performing. But you pay for it. I have ZERO complaints with my pit boss.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I just picked up a green mountain Daniel Boone a few days ago . So far Iâ€™m really liking it . Have done a 14 brisket and a rack of ribs . Both turned out great .


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

First meal on the Traeger was deer backstrap kabobs using B&B pecan pellets. They turned out perfect!


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

*pellet cooker/smoker*

I bought a Masterbuilt sportmans elite xl last year at Cabelas for about $335. It was on sale. They had 3 of them and I wish I would have bought all of them. Cabelas no longer has them but I see them on line for $500 plus. It is a pellet cooker/smoker. It will do both. Simple to use and will hold up to 8 briskets or 30 chickens, ect. 17 lb hopper. Set it and forget it. I bought it to smoke homemade venison sausage and it is awesome so far. 
Gulfcoastal


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

I have Traeger and happy about it. It's powerfull and easy to make a fire on it. There is no a bit coal taste as with my previous one. Can recommend it.


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

Just ordered a Rec Tec RT-590 a few days ago.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Cooked a small brisket the other day for me and the girls. I must say I'm very impressed with this smoker.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Try a brisket with mesquite pellets only, smoke for 3 or 4 hours and then on 225 until 205 inside.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Traeger 572 my family got me for fathers day. I couldn't be happier with it! I've done brisket, steaks, burgers, ribs, you name it; its awesome. I had held out for years due to the expense, however they were able to get it on the "QVC Easy Pay" so that helped. lol

I use the B&B pellets from Academy, pecan and the oak are my favorite and provide a great aroma while cooking and compliment the meats well.


----------



## sason209 (Nov 6, 2021)

wparker said:


> I'm looking to get my first pellet smoker for Father's day this year and want to know what yalls thoughts are on which companies to stay away from or which yall like. Want to try and keep the cost around $500-$700 if possible. Give me yalls thoughts guys. Thx


Hi everyone! Can you tell me please which one is a budget pellet smoker? My budget is no more than 500$.


----------

